# So tell me about AMR



## dry-fly (Nov 12, 2010)

What's the company like?  I've done all the reading on their website, looking for personal experience.

Thanks!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 12, 2010)

I've never worked for them, but reading posts here over the years I can tell you that it differs greatly between different offices.


----------



## rural911 (Nov 12, 2010)

From my experience. They are strong in some parts of the US, and weak in others. For example in San Diego, Ca they are losing contracts everyday. The biggest complaint I have heard is that your just a number at AMR because they are so big. Pay wise, again depends on the area. San Diego, Ca not the best, but for that matter no private ambulance company here is.


----------



## Stephanie. (Nov 12, 2010)

You must be talking about AMR Arlington/Dallas... 

Hmm I haven't heard many negative things about them. Pay isn't top notch.

May need to hunt down Linuss for some more info, he's been there for a while.


----------



## dry-fly (Nov 12, 2010)

Yep, Stephanie.....Arlington is what I'm looking into.  My situation is strange and I have an inside source for a job there.  Really curious what they are like CURRENTLY.  I worked for them briefly in the 90's when they ran MedStar.


----------



## Akulahawk (Nov 13, 2010)

I've never worked for AMR but a lot of my former coworkers do (and did). They didn't mind the pay as it was a little better than average. They weren't too happy about having to work under a union contract though, but learned to exploit some of the provisions in there... They did like and dislike being "just a number" as an employee. 

As a company, it appears that they've lost some contracts, and probably have gained some too. The downside of being so "large" as AMR is, if you've had a contract with them for a while, you might start looking for other providers that might be cheaper or more pleasant to work with when it comes to resolving service issues.

As a worker, you might be partnered up with people that don't actually want to work but want to draw a paycheck... but that can happen anywhere.

Current info: Not a clue about TX though. Just South Bay (San Jose) and Sacramento Valley areas... I'm sure corporate culture hasn't changed much in 5-10 years.


----------



## dry-fly (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.......I hate going into a situation without knowing all the scoop.  

Just for info.  I was a P from 96' to 02'.  Worked for Medstar while it changed hands from Laid Law to Rural Metro to AMR.  Worked various other jobs as a P.  Decided to leave the field altogether and stupidly, let my P cert expire.  Currently I am a Texas / NREMT and working on getting my P back.......wife is pregnant with our first and returning to EMS is the best career choice for me right now...


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 13, 2010)

As far as the Texas operations go:


I've generally never heard anything but good from the people that I know that work Arlington / Collin County / Amarillo / Hunt county.   Those 4 all have one thing in common:  They are 911.

They buy them, Arlington especially, all the toys.  Arlington is getting new LP15s pretty soon. They pay *decently*, all things considered.  If you somehow have an in with Arlington to get on as an EMT, good for you.  Dallas operations personnel have the first dibs on open spots, especially the Paramedics, and I know atleast 5 medics waiting to transfer over to Arlington.   The 911 ops have relatively low turnover.  


Now... IFT branches (Dallas, San Antonio, Houston etc).  Seeing as how there is a lawsuit concerning AMR and an employee "badmouthing" AMR, I'll keep my lips tight on anything public.  Let me just say one thing:  Dallas still has majority of LP10s, with a few 11s and 2(two) 12's.  The 12s?  BLS trucks tend to snatch them up so they can be lazy and not do a manual blood pressure....... and the higher ups don't care.    And the IFT branches have quick turnover, especially of Paramedics. 

And the pay is the lowest of any other private company around if you're with an IFT branch.





It all comes down to management, really.  If you have good management, AMR is a great place, as it's a national corporation with room to move, decent benefits, and you aren't in worry that one day you'll show up for work and your company will be shut down.  However, if you have shoddy management, just like any other business, it grows resentment.


----------



## dry-fly (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the info Linuss........btw, I certainly didn't mean to sound "snotty" about having an inside source for a job with AMR / Arlington.  Hope it didn't come across that way.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Nov 13, 2010)

What do you consider "decent pay" for a new EMT at AMR


----------



## Shishkabob (Nov 13, 2010)

dry-fly said:


> Thanks for all the info Linuss........btw, I certainly didn't mean to sound "snotty" about having an inside source for a job with AMR / Arlington.  Hope it didn't come across that way.



Oh I hope what I said didn't come off as being offended or anything either, haha.  Maybe "Good for you" wasn't the best way to phrase it... maybe "Lucky dog".   If you have an in, use it.   Many EMTs and medics I know would kill to get on with Arlington.


Take it if you can get it.




Mike--- Dallas AMR starts at $10.55/hr for EMT.


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Dec 12, 2010)

I am a paramedic here in east texas. I have worked for ETMC EMS since 2006, got my paramedic back in january of this year. I am considering a change of scenery, been here my whole life and ready to see new things. So is it hard to get on at AMR in arlington? Sounded kinda like the guys with the seniority on the transfer trucks go for the 911 trucks?? What is the base pay rate for a paramedic? I was also thinking about collin county as well but heard a rumor thru the grapevine the county is up for bid, any truth to that from what yall have heard??? Also does AMR run 12 hr trucks or 24 hr trucks. Any info back would be awesome....... Thanks yall


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 12, 2010)

MedicSchwanee said:


> I am a paramedic here in east texas. I have worked for ETMC EMS since 2006, got my paramedic back in january of this year. I am considering a change of scenery, been here my whole life and ready to see new things. So is it hard to get on at AMR in arlington? Sounded kinda like the guys with the seniority on the transfer trucks go for the 911 trucks?? What is the base pay rate for a paramedic? I was also thinking about collin county as well but heard a rumor thru the grapevine the county is up for bid, any truth to that from what yall have heard??? Also does AMR run 12 hr trucks or 24 hr trucks. Any info back would be awesome....... Thanks yall




Collin County doesn't hire people. In order to get out here you have to start working in Dallas doing transfers and then try and transfer out if a spot opens up. Although we are about to have 3 double medic trucks, it'll be a while before a medic spot opens up out here. AMR dallas runs 8s, 10s, 12s, 14s, 16s, and 24s. We only have 2 24 hour trucks in the dallas system, CCT and the Neonatal/Pediatric truck. To be on the Neo/Pedi truck you have to be an EMT cause all they usually do is drive since the truck staffs 2 NICU/PICU nurses to take care of the Pt's. The CCT truck has a CCT medic and an EMT. Collin County is about to get a new fire marshal so it'll be interesting to see if AMR gets the rebid or not. If not, the new company will most likely hire all the current employees already out here, since we all know the area very well. I don't know much about Arlington but have heard that most of the people they are hiring are for part time and they haven't been able to get any hours.


----------



## MedicSchwanee (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Amber, I work for ETMC EMS and have nothing bad to say about them just want a little more $$$$ and a change of scenery. I am also thinking about the offshore thing or even a move to CO.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 15, 2010)

MedicSchwanee said:


> Thanks Amber, I work for ETMC EMS and have nothing bad to say about them just want a little more $$$$ and a change of scenery. I am also thinking about the offshore thing or even a move to CO.



You're welcome. Glad I could be a help. You probably make more at ETMC than you would at AMR.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 15, 2010)

amberdt03 said:


> You're welcome. Glad I could be a help. You probably make more at ETMC than you would at AMR.



There is no "probably" about it.

AMR pays Paramedics the least of any other agency in the Dallas area.


----------



## usalsfyre (Dec 15, 2010)

amberdt03 said:


> You're welcome. Glad I could be a help. You probably make more at ETMC than you would at AMR.



Have you seen what EMS makes east of say, Terrell? It's not pretty, not pretty at all...

MedicSchwanee, if you need to see EMS done a different way than the Evil Empire , I'd imagine we'll have openings soon. If your looking for a true change of scenery, than that won't help.


----------



## Shishkabob (Dec 15, 2010)

usal... Medics in east Texas STILL make more than medics with Dallas AMR.

I have experience on BOTH sides of psycho-city


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 15, 2010)

usalsfyre said:


> Have you seen what EMS makes east of say, Terrell? It's not pretty, not pretty at all...



No but have you seen what AMR pays


----------

